# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Vingtime dition - Second semestre 2020

## vermine

Le second semestre de l'anne 2020 est termin. Malgr les vnements historiques que nous continuons de vivre, nous souhaitons dresser le bilan afin de rcompenser les efforts dploys par les membres du club. Les responsables de rubriques ont pris en charge la mise en place de cette dition.

 ::fleche::  _Des jeux-concours ? Mais qu'est-ce que cela peut bien tre ?_
Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de *la rdaction* qu'*aux membres du club*. Et oui ! Votre nom peut apparaitre dans ces listes.
Pour cela, il vous suffit de contribuer aux diffrents apports de ressources qui sont hberges par Developpez.com. N'hsitez pas  contacter un responsable de rubrique pour proposer vos contributions et faire vivre notre Communaut.


Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours !  ::): 


*Le top des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

WinjeromeNoSmokingPierre Fauconnieral1_24ProgElecTMickael BaronLittleWhitedourouc05f-lebN_BaH


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

Ce sont les Community Manager et le Comit De Direction qui ont tabli la liste en examinant le travail de chaque responsable bnvole. Ils ont fait la distinction entre les responsables les plus actifs et les responsables actifs.

Voici donc la liste des responsables les plus actifs :
LittleWhitedourouc05Mickael Baron

Et voici la liste des responsables actifs :
chrtophef-lebPierre FauconnierRobin56


*Les responsables modration les plus actifs :* <- Youhou !

Cela faisait longtemps que nous n'avions plus eu de responsable modration. Un tout grand merci  :

Delias


*Les responsables de services les plus actifs :*

dourouc05 - Livresvermine - Jeux concours


*Le top des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

LittleWhitechrtopheUsernauteTJ1985Winjeromef-lebtailsSergioMasterjuliendehos

Les rdactions prennent en compte la rdaction proprement dite, les traductions, les Q/R de FAQ et la gabarisation des articles.


*Le top des blogueurs les plus actifs :*

Pierre FauconnierdanielhagnoulLittleWhitembport_availableTown GroundPhilippe TulliezHinault RomaricSergioMasterPatrick_Emmabuntusericb2User



*Le top des newsers les plus actifs :*

dourouc05LittleWhitevermineSergioMasterchrtophe


*Le top des uploaders les plus actifs :*

nulosRoland Chastainchrtophedagor31Town Ground


*Le top des correcteurs les plus actifs :*

ClaudeLELOUPescartefigue


*Le top des critiques les plus actifs :*

C'est le classement des plus gros critiques de livres.

dourouc05LittleWhiteVincent PETITMaitrePylostailszoom61gorgonite


*Pour clore cette dition, nous remercions les membres qui ont effectu des ralisations spciales :*

Arkham46 - Maintenance du Plugin Word pour la rdactiondjibril - Maintenance des outils de rdactionClaudeLELOUP - Relecture des anciens coursClaudeLELOUP - Relecture des newsClaudeLELOUP - Aide  la rdactionMickael Baron - Coordinateur des runions de responsablesWinjerome - Aide  la rdactionzoom61 - Cration des logos


Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang). 


Courage pour la suite des vnements ! Bonne Anne malgr tout. Quelle soit simplement bien. Ce sera dj a.  ::chin::

----------


## f-leb

20 dition !!!  ::lahola:: 

10 ans depuis la premire dition, mais j'tais o moi  l'poque ?

Je ne retrouve pas de trace de la premire d'ailleurs... (je ne suis remont qu' la deuxime dition)

----------


## Mickael Baron

Puti, dj 10 ans.

Effectivement je ne retrouve pas la premire dition. A la seconde, j'utilisais mon pseudo de quand j'tais jeune : keulkeul.

Bravo  tous,

Mickael

----------


## f-leb

> ... j'utilisais mon pseudo de quand j'tais jeune : keulkeul.


keulkeul... Serait-ce une rfrence  Mickael Kael (https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xmm55h), fameux envoy spcial de CNN International ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## LittleWhite

C'est ce que je pensais aussi,  l'poque  ::D: 
Moi aussi, j'apparais sur les classements d'il y a dix ans. Fiou... !

----------


## Mickael Baron

Salut,




> keulkeul... Serait-ce une rfrence  Mickael Kael  (https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xmm55h), fameux envoy spcial de CNN  International ?


Si, mon surnom quand j'tais  la FAC et que j'utilise toujours pour les jeux en ligne  ::ptdr:: 

Par contre, si tu connais la rfrence, tu n'es pas tout jeune

Les boomers responsables

Mickael

----------


## vermine

Dsol pour ma rponse tardive. Je reviens un bref instant sur l'historique. 

C'est lors du deuxime trismestre de 2011 que le CDD et le DRH (rcemment mis en fonction) ont propos d'organiser des Jeux-Concours ou Dfis pour les membres de l'quipe. En collaboration avec l'quipe des Responsables, des rgles ont t dfinies. Une liste de catgorie, une occurence tous les trimestres, etc. La premire dition tant une dition d'apprentissage, elle concernait principalement les membres faisant partie de l'quipe de rdaction aux plumes rouges si mes souvenirs sont bons.

La fin du troisime trimestre est arrive et il s'est avr que le dlai entre deux Jeux-Concours tait trop court. Il a t dcid de passer en semestres.

Entre les troisime et quatrime ditions, le poste de DRH tait de nouveau vacant. J'ai donc entam des discussions avec le CDD au sujet des Jeux-Concours et de leur survie. C'est  partir de l que les Jeux-Concours ont t organiss en partie par l'quipe des Responsables.

La formule s'est amliore d'anne en anne. L'quipe de la Rdaction a t intgre  la constituton / vrification des classements afin d'tre le plus transparent possible et le plus quitable. Il faut savoir que la majorit des classements sont gnrs par des requtes SQL. Il faut faire le tri dans les rsultats.

D'ailleurs, au dbut, la vrification tait consquente parce que les outils de la rdaction ne comptabilisaient pas toutes les contributions. 

Finalement, il y a deux-trois ans (je ne sais plus vraiment en fait), j'ai t nomm Responsable des Jeux-Concours. Je ne pouvais plus assurer mon rle de Responsable des rubriques Web par manque de temps.

Voili voilou.  :;):

----------

